# couldnt pass up these cutie "feeder" rats(pic crazy!)



## stashthegoods (Dec 6, 2013)

mourning the loss of my last surviving rat fwippy i impulsively purchased some feeders with beautiful markings. why in the...anyways so i had to rush to set em up a tat so i ran off to joann fabrics for fleece, got a shower caddie(theyre in a 20 gal long atm) and other stuff i could fashion some fun things out of. the lighter creamy colored on is named romeo because when he sits on my chest he non stop gives me kisses, so naturally his bestie, the darker one, had to be called mercutio. ok no more waiting, heres some pics!

day one, make shift my little pony fleece and cedar bedding, yuck, dont worry, only one day in cedar



poopin in my tub while i prepare theyre new home

i think romeo appreciates his new bedding

mercutio being curious


current homemade setup, i know theyll need an upgrade but for now they seem to enjoy it
also sorry if pics are too large, i tried to use tinypic but im clueless on there and have no idea how to resize on photobucket


----------



## CuteRat2 (Sep 20, 2013)

Aw they're so cute. I'm glad you rescued them.


----------



## Gannyaan (Dec 7, 2012)

Wow they really DO have gorgeous colors!!! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## cassieb (Aug 6, 2013)

Do you use this app on your phone or your computer?


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Minky (Apr 4, 2013)

Yay, new ratties! I love Mercutio's markings.


----------



## stashthegoods (Dec 6, 2013)

cassieb im on my computer, and everyone else thank you so very much for making my cuties blush with your compliments!


----------



## ratsaremylife (Nov 5, 2013)

Aww! They're to cute to be feeders!


----------



## Ratling (Nov 2, 2013)

So cute! I'm sure they're happy to have you rescue them, too.


----------



## Guest (Dec 9, 2013)

They are so adorable!!! They look so happy too!!


----------

